# Single green terror in 20?



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Do you guys think I could keep a single green terror in a 20 gallon? I really like these fish and I did some research on them, but before I go crazy I want to know if theres any hope. Plus, my lfs has a _gorgious_ specimen i could buy.

thanks


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Umm... I'd have to say no.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

oh. I just looked up the size and it says 20 cm. I thought it was 10. nevermind.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

You do know that koi get to be about 2 feet long, don't you? You're going to stunt them in your 20g.  Very few hobbiest have a tank big enough for a single koi, much less two. They really belong in very large outdoor ponds.


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

Boxermom said:


> You do know that koi get to be about 2 feet long, don't you? You're going to stunt them in your 20g.  Very few hobbiest have a tank big enough for a single koi, much less two. They really belong in very large outdoor ponds.


agreed. they will end up having to take the short bus to school..............


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

when they get bigger I am moving them to my neighbors pond and putting the shubunkin alone in 30.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

By that time, its likely that they will be badly stunted.  Stunting happens long before they physically outgrow a tank. Their outside stops growing but their internal organs continue. Its not a pleasant thing, is bad for their health and shortens their life span dramatically.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

well I plan on moving them next week, and hes only now been in there for about 10 days. I hope I havent done anything too bad, but I cant move them untill friday next week


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

No, 10 days isn't long enough at that size.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

I dont have to worry about it anymore...the shubunkin ate them both up after 10 ddays of not ever harassing them....:rip:


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Aww, I'm sorry to hear that.


----------

